# New from TEXAS



## uninc.mike (Nov 7, 2011)

what up brotha. welcome. they like never summer boards here lol.


----------



## element (Feb 7, 2011)

isnowboard11 said:


> Yep, Texas. Well I'm actually from Washington State but I moved to Texas and it has been a rough transition. This season will be my 12th year shredding and I'll be going up to Breckenridge for the first time ever. Anyways whats up.


welcome - i'm sure you will enjoy the direct flights to Denver from Houston or Austin. =)


----------

